
How We Broke Democracy - musha68k
https://medium.com/@tobiasrose/empathy-to-democracy-b7f04ab57eee#.shi7llrdi
======
Qwertystop
I must admit to wondering what was so bad about just collecting all the feeds
from whoever you friended/followed/subscribed to, in order by time of
publication, without algorithmic filtering.

~~~
musha68k
I concur - quit Facebook 6 years ago and that was one of the reasons for me.

Apparently though this approach is contributing less to "engagement" of users
- cue Twitter and its loyal user base vs majority seemingly not caring much.
As per the article: that unpleasant feeling when confronted with different
opinions/worldviews maybe really doesn't "sell" as well. Zuckerberg does a
better job creating shareholder value (maybe) but I'm still a much bigger fan
of Dorsey and his service.

I like to challenge myself and follow all kinds of people, even though those
tweets often do annoy me - a practice in _tolerance_ \- why not?

